# Weekly Competition 2014-50



## Mike Hughey (Dec 9, 2014)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U F' R' U2 R2 U' R2 F'
*2. *F' U2 F U' F2 R F2 R U'
*3. *U' R U' R U2 R F R' U2
*4. *R U' R U F2 R' U F
*5. *R' F' R' U F' U F2 R2 U

*3x3x3*
*1. *F U2 B' D2 B2 L2 R2 F' L2 F2 L D2 U' B L U F2 L D' L' U2
*2. *D2 B2 L2 B2 D L2 U F2 U F2 U2 B D' R' D B' D R' U2 B' D2
*3. *U2 B2 R' F2 U2 R2 F2 R D2 B' D L D' F R D R U
*4. *F D2 U2 F' R2 B' U2 B R2 F R B R2 D' L2 F' U2 L' F2 U2
*5. *D2 R2 U L2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' R B R2 B L D R B F' L2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw Fw D2 F2 D L' Rw' D Fw2 F' Rw' Uw' L2 Uw' Rw R' B L2 Fw2 R' Uw' Rw' Uw2 B R2 U' L' F' Uw' R' U F Rw' B Rw2 F2 U2 Fw' F' D
*2. *Uw L' R D' Uw Rw' R2 F2 L' Rw B D Uw L' D2 Rw2 F' L B2 Fw2 L Rw2 R' D L Fw R2 Uw2 L2 R2 F' R B D' Uw Fw2 F D Fw R2
*3. *D R2 B2 Rw2 U2 R Fw2 U2 B Rw F' U2 B Fw R' B' Rw Uw2 Rw B2 Fw' R Uw Rw2 U2 B' Rw B2 D B' F2 D2 Fw Rw' D Fw D R' Fw2 Uw2
*4. *F' D' F2 L2 F2 L2 R2 B' U Fw2 U B2 F2 Rw' F' Uw' L2 Rw2 R Fw' F Rw' D F' U2 Rw D' R D2 Uw2 U R' F' D2 Uw' L2 Rw' U2 F L2
*5. *F' Uw2 Fw L2 D2 Uw2 B R2 U2 R' U' F2 D' U Rw' U' Rw2 Uw B2 F' Uw' U Fw' R B2 F' Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 L' R D' B2 Fw R B' L Rw D2 F

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw L' Dw' Fw' F D Rw2 Bw Uw' Fw L Lw Uw U' R' Dw Fw' Rw Bw' D U Bw2 Lw2 R2 U' L2 Dw2 B' R' B F' D Rw2 Bw2 Lw D2 Lw2 Rw' B2 Bw2 F R Uw' F2 Rw' D Uw' Lw2 Uw F D2 Rw B U' L' Rw' Fw2 Dw Lw R2
*2. *D R' Fw2 F' D2 Uw2 Lw2 Dw B2 Bw U' Rw Bw2 Fw2 F2 U2 L' Rw Dw B' Rw B2 Fw F2 D Dw2 Fw2 Uw B2 Fw' Dw2 Lw R' D2 L2 Bw' Rw' Dw' Uw B2 F' Lw' Fw' Uw2 U' Lw' Rw' B L' Lw B Lw' Rw' D2 Uw F' D2 Fw Rw R
*3. *D2 Dw' Uw U' L' Lw Rw Fw' R B2 Bw2 Fw' Lw2 Uw2 F' D2 Rw2 F Dw' F2 Uw' F Lw' Rw2 Bw' L R2 D Rw2 Fw2 Rw' D U2 F' Lw2 R' B Bw F R2 U' Lw' Dw' U2 Fw2 D' F' U' Fw2 L' Fw' Rw Bw' F' D' Uw' U Rw2 B R'
*4. *Uw' U' Fw L R2 B' Bw' D2 U Bw' Dw Lw U2 R' D Uw L' Dw2 B' Bw' Fw F2 D2 Dw F' U2 Bw2 L' Bw' Dw' B2 D Dw' Uw Bw2 F Dw' U' Fw2 D' U' B' Bw Lw Dw' Bw' Uw L2 F' L' B L' Uw2 U L Rw' D2 Uw2 U2 F'
*5. *R' F2 D' L2 B' Fw' L Bw R2 D2 Uw F Dw' Bw2 F' Uw' Lw Rw' Dw2 U' Fw' Lw' R' D F Dw2 Uw R2 B2 Fw F D' L' Rw Fw Uw L Dw Uw' L' Lw D' Dw Lw B' R2 B' Lw F' D' Rw D Fw F D' Dw' Uw' Lw' F2 Dw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2R2 3F' 2L' 3R' 2R2 R' U 2B2 F2 U2 3F2 2D2 R' F L 2L R D2 3R' B' 2D 2F2 2R 2D' B2 2B' F 2D' 2R 2U 2B 3F2 L2 2R2 2B2 2L 2D F' 2R' B2 3U2 2U' U2 3R' 3F 2F' F D R' B2 L' B' L2 2F2 3R' F 3R R 3U2 2U' 2L' 2F2 2D F2 2L 2U' B2 2U2 R' F2
*2. *U2 2L' R2 3U2 L 3F2 3U' B2 U2 R U F' 2L2 3U' U 2R B2 2B2 3U2 U2 3F2 2U' U2 2B' R B 2D2 R 3U2 L2 2U' F 2L 3F L' 2B' 2F2 2D U 2L' 3R R2 B L' 2D' U 3R' D2 3U' 2L 3R R2 2D' 2U' 2R 2D' 2U B 2B 2F' F' 2U' 2L 2B 2R B 3F2 F2 2D2 2U2
*3. *D' 2D' 3U2 U B 2B2 2D 3F' 2D2 L 2R2 R' D2 3U 2R2 D' 3U' L' 3U 2F' 2R' 2D' 2B 2L2 B F 2R' 3U B2 2F2 L2 2L2 2B 2U' 2L' 2U' U2 2L' 2R2 B2 3R2 2D' L 3U2 2U 2B 2U 2L2 2F2 F2 2D 2R' 3U 2U2 3F' U B' 3R2 2F' 2U' B' 2B 3U' 2F' 3R2 2R2 2U2 2F' F' 2L2
*4. *2R 2D2 U 3R' 2F F2 3R2 2B 2U' F 2U2 B 3U' B2 2F' R2 2D' 3U 2F U2 2B' 2D' 3U2 2U2 U 2B2 2U2 2B' 2U 2F' D 3R 2B' F L 2L2 B' 2U' L2 2F2 U 2R' D' 3R 2R' D' 3U' F' R2 2D2 2F 3R' D2 2R 2D2 3U L2 2F' 2L' R 2D2 2U L 2L' 2D2 3U' 2R2 R' F' U2
*5. *2R' 3F 2D L' 2L2 3U2 2F' 2L' 2R 2D2 3R 2R 2F 2L' 2B2 3F2 2D' R2 2D U F' D' 2U2 2L 3R' R D 2D 3F' D' 3R R 2D' 3F2 F' D' U R' 3U 2R D' 3R U 3F2 3R 2U2 B' 2R2 2B2 R U' F2 R2 B' 2L' 3R 2R2 R2 2U 2F U' 2B2 3U' 2L2 3R' 2R 2B 3R R2 2F'

*7x7x7*
*1. *2B' 2F2 3D' 3U' U' B L F2 U2 R2 3D2 2L 3L F D' 2U' 2F2 3U' U' 3R' 2U' U 3L D' 2U2 2L2 3U 3L' R' 2D2 L 3F 2F2 U' 2L' 3R' B' 3B 2D 3L' 2F' R 2U L' B2 3B' F2 U' 3R2 3F 3R2 3D' 2R 3U' 3R' 3F 3L 2D2 3D 2U' 3F 2U' 2B 3F2 2L' 2U' B D' 3B' 3F R2 3F L' 3U 2U2 L2 3B' F 3U2 U' 3B 2D' R' 2F D2 2U 2L2 D 2D 3U' 3L' 3D2 U2 L' 3F' 2F2 2L2 3R 2D2 2R2
*2. *U2 2L' 3R 2D2 3F' 3D2 3L' 2D' B' 2L' 3L' 3U2 2U2 U2 2B2 3D 2F2 2D 3U2 2B 2F' F L2 3R 3F' 2F 3D2 U 3L 2B2 2F 3D2 R2 2F D 2B 2D2 F 3D 3R2 D2 2D2 3F 2L' U' B' 2L' 3U2 3F 2L 3R2 B2 2L2 2U2 3L' 2R' R2 D2 3D2 F' L2 3U 3L 3B2 R 2F F 2L' 3R 2R2 R2 3U' 2L' 3R 2F 3U' 3B 3F2 3L' 3B' D L2 3L 2D2 3D 2U' U' 2R2 3F' L D' 2D 2B 3L' U2 3B 2U2 U B 3F
*3. *3D2 L' B' 3F R 3U 2B2 3L 3R 2U 2L' 2F 2D' 2B2 3B 2U' U' 2L2 3B' 3R' B' 2B' U2 2B 3F F' 2L 3R F' D2 U' L D2 2B 3D 3U' U' 2F D' 3B 3R' 3D2 2L U2 3F2 D2 U' 3R 3U' 2B' F R' 3U U 2F 3L 3R' U2 3F' 3D' B' 2L2 2B R U 2B 3U' 3F2 U' 2B L 2F2 3R2 R 2B 2L' 3U' 2L' 3R2 3F2 F2 2L' 3R B2 F2 L 2B' 2L 2D R2 3U' F2 3L' B 3L2 2U2 U 3L' 2D' 3U2
*4. *2R' 2D 2L2 2U' 2L 3L2 D L2 3F2 L2 3F' F R' 2B2 3B' 2R2 2F 3L 3D 3B' R B D2 3L2 2R2 3F2 2L2 2U' L2 2L 3B' 3F 3L' 2R2 U 3R 2D F2 3L2 R 2U' 2B 2D 3U2 2L2 2R 2B' 3B2 L B2 2B' 2F2 F2 D' 3B D 3L 3F2 U2 F' U2 L2 R 2D' 2B2 L 2L 2R' R 2B2 2D 3B L' R 3D2 2U2 2L' 3R 3F' 2L 2R B 3D 3U2 B' R2 2B' 2L' 2B 3B' 2U2 3F2 3L' 2U2 2R' 3D' L2 3R' B2 D2
*5. *2D 3L' D2 L2 2R2 3F R' 2U R B2 2B 3F 3D2 R 2U2 L 3R 2R 2F2 2R 3U2 B2 3F 3U' U2 2B2 R' 3D 2U R2 2B2 D' 2U' L U2 R2 3D2 U 3R2 R 3B2 F U2 2B2 2L2 3F L2 3R2 R2 B2 3B' 3F2 2F' 3U 2U' 3L 3F L 3U 2L 3R 2U' 3L' 3R 2R2 B' U 3R' 2R2 3F' 3U' 2L2 2R' 3F L' 3B U 2L 2D' 2L2 3R B' 3L' 2U 3L 3R 3D 2F' 3R R2 3F' 2R2 2B' 3B L2 3B2 3F2 2F2 3R2 3B'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U R2 U R2 F U' F
*2. *U R2 F' R2 F R' F2
*3. *U R' U' F U' F U F2 U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 U2 L2 D B2 R2 U2 B2 U B2 U' L' F2 L' F' D2 R D' B' R'
*2. *F2 L2 B2 R2 D U R2 F2 R2 U' F2 R' D' F2 L2 F' R B2 R B D
*3. *D' R2 L' F' D L D' B U B' U2 R' F2 R' U2 L2 U2 L' B2 R' U2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 Uw' Fw F D2 B F D Rw' R2 D2 L2 D Uw2 U' L2 R D2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 R Fw2 D2 Uw Fw Uw' U B2 Fw' F2 L D' U2 R2 U' Rw' Uw L' U
*2. *Rw' Fw' Uw' L2 Rw' R D Uw' L2 R F U2 L Rw' Fw L R' B L2 F2 L' Rw2 R' B2 L2 R' Fw2 F D2 F2 R2 B U' B2 Fw2 D2 B' F D2 Rw'
*3. *Fw2 F Rw' Uw' Rw2 B' Fw2 L F U R' D Rw2 F' L Fw2 F2 Uw B U' R Uw' U' B' D L2 Uw' B' D U F2 U2 L2 Rw2 F' Rw' R' D' Uw2 U'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' Dw2 U L Lw R' U F' L' U' Fw2 D2 L2 Bw' Uw U' Lw R U B' F' Rw' Dw' B2 D2 U R2 Bw' F' Lw' R' Dw Bw Fw' Lw2 F2 Dw' B D R2 Bw' R' D U' B' R' Dw2 Uw B2 Lw' Dw' B2 F Dw R2 Uw2 Bw F' L' Rw
*2. *Rw' Fw' L D' L' Lw' Rw Dw' L2 Uw L2 F Rw2 R Uw2 Lw2 R2 B F' L' R' B' U2 R Dw2 Uw U2 Lw2 Rw2 B' L Rw' U Bw' Dw' Rw2 Dw' L F2 D' U2 F2 Uw U' B' Fw' Uw2 L' U2 Lw' Rw2 R Bw F Lw' Rw2 B Lw R' F'
*3. *Rw' D2 F' Lw D2 Uw' R2 Uw' Bw F' L Lw' Dw U' Bw F' Uw2 R2 D Uw' B' Dw2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw' R2 D Uw' Bw' Uw Fw L' Bw2 F2 Dw' Bw2 R Uw' L2 Lw R2 U Lw' R' U2 Bw' D2 Dw2 U2 L Lw2 D U2 R F2 R2 U' B' Dw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D' U' B' 3U' 3F 2F D' B' 2D2 U' 3F D' 2D F2 3R2 2B' U 2L2 3F' 3R' 2R' U2 B 3U F 2L' R2 D' U2 R 3U U2 R2 2F2 3U B 3F' F2 L 2R U' 3F2 2D' 3U 2B2 3F2 2D2 2L' 2U U2 L D2 2D2 3U2 R' U2 2L' 3F' 3R2 D' 2D' B D' B2 L2 2D' 2R 3F 2U U'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2L' 3L2 3D' 3R' 3F' F L 3L2 3R 2R 2B F' 3U 3L2 D' U' 2B L' 3B 3F2 L' 3L' 2R 3B' 3L' 2R' R2 U 2F2 3D2 U' 3L' R B' L' 3L' 2R2 3F2 2U L 2U 2L U 2L2 D' 3B' 3D' 2B 3F2 F2 3R' R2 3D' 2U' 2R' 2U' B' 2F' 2L 2D2 R' D2 2D' U' 2L' 3R' 3F 2U 2B 2D 2L' F' 3D2 2R2 F' D2 2B 3L' D' 3D' L' 2L R 2D2 2L2 2D' 2R R' D' U' 2F2 2R D2 2D2 3U 2L 3R' 2R 2U2 2F2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 D' F' U2 B R D' F' U F2 R2 B2 D2 B' R2 U2 F' U2 R2
*2. *D L2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 D2 L2 B R U R' F R' D2 R2 B2 U L
*3. *U2 B' R2 F' D F L U2 F L U2 R U2 F2 D2 L' F2 R' U2 D2
*4. *L2 B2 D2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 B' F' U B' U2 L' B' R B' D
*5. *B L2 U2 B R2 F U2 F D2 R2 B2 L' D R U2 B' R2 B2 F U' L2
*6. *D B2 L2 D F2 L2 D2 F2 U R2 U' R F L U2 B L2 D' F U' R
*7. *F2 L2 F' D' L F2 R' L2 U' F' B2 U' R2 F2 R2 D R2 U R2 F2
*8. *B2 R' D2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 R B2 L' D L2 U2 R' F' U' F U2
*9. *D2 F' U2 B' F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D R U' F2 R B' L' R2 U2 L2
*10. *R2 U2 R D2 R U2 B2 U2 F2 L U B' L U2 R2 B U' L' D R
*11. *L2 F D2 F' D2 R2 F' L2 F L2 F D' L F' D2 U2 R B2 U L F'
*12. *R2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 L' R U' B' U' F' R U F' R2 D'
*13. *L2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U' R F' L F' R B' U L' R'
*14. *F D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F' D2 B R2 F' R' U' L' F R2 D2 U' B2 R2 D2
*15. *F' L2 U2 B' L2 F U2 B' F2 R2 D2 R' D R B2 D' L' U R2 B' F
*16. *D U L2 B2 D2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 F2 R' F' D' B U' B D F U'
*17. *D2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 D F2 U' F2 U' L' B2 L U' B R' B2 L2 D U2
*18. *L F2 D2 F2 D2 U2 R' F2 L D2 L2 B D' U2 B D F' D2 U R B'
*19. *U' F2 U2 F2 U' B2 D R2 U2 R2 U' F' L2 R B' F U L2 B' R
*20. *B' U R' L F' R F U2 F D F2 L2 F2 B2 L' B2 R' F2 L U2 F2
*21. *U2 R F2 R F2 D2 L2 R' B2 F2 R' D L2 B' R U L' R' U F R
*22. *U D B2 D L D L2 F' D F' D2 L2 F' U2 R2 L2 U2 L2 F2 B'
*23. *U F' D2 F R L2 F' R2 B L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U R2 B2 R2 D
*24. *F2 R2 U' L' D F U' B' R D2 L2 U2 B L2 F L2 B U2 R2 B2
*25. *U2 F U2 B' L2 R2 F U2 L2 F' U2 R D L F U R2 F' U R
*26. *L2 U2 B2 L F2 U2 R' F2 U2 F2 L' F' L' D U' F L2 B L' F' R2
*27. *U B2 L2 D F2 D' B2 R2 B2 D B2 R' B' U' F' L' B' D' R2 F D2
*28. *U' F2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F' R F U2 R' D2 B2 F U' R2
*29. *U2 B' L2 D2 B' D2 U2 B' R2 U2 L2 D B2 D' U2 B' F2 L2 F' R' F2
*30. *U2 B' L2 B D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F D2 U R D' R' F L B' D F' U'
*31. *B2 F2 R F2 R U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R' B U F' D2 L' D2 F' U2 F'
*32. *F2 L' D B' R L2 F2 R' U R F2 R2 F R2 L2 B' R2 L2 D2 F B'
*33. *D B2 R' U2 B' D' F2 D' R' D B R2 U2 R2 F D2 B L2 D2 L2 B'
*34. *U F2 U' R2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 D' R D2 B2 L2 B R D' F' L' F2 U2
*35. *B2 F2 R2 D F2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 U B L R B U B2 R D L R2
*36. *R' L' F' L D B D' R U L F2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U'
*37. *U R2 U L2 U2 F2 D2 U' F2 U L2 R F' L' R' D B2 L' U R' U
*38. *D2 F2 B D' R' U' D R2 F' R L2 B U2 B L2 B R2 L2 F D2 F'
*39. *F2 L F2 L D2 L' F2 R B2 R U2 F D2 R B F U R F' D' F'
*40. *D2 B2 L' B2 F2 R' U2 B2 R2 U2 R' B' F U' L' F' R U' B2 U R

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 D2 B2 D L2 D2 R2 U L2 R' D2 U B R2 D' L' U F R
*2. *F2 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 R2 D2 U2 F2 U' R F U' F' L2 B' F2 D R
*3. *B2 U2 L' D2 R D' B' U2 L' U2 F2 R2 B' R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F R2
*4. *F2 U' R2 D B2 F2 D L2 F2 L2 U B R F2 L' R' U F' R2 U'
*5. *D2 L2 F2 D2 B' U2 L2 F D2 B2 L2 R' U' B D2 R B2 F L D' L'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 D' U R2 U B' D' U' F' L' R' D R B' U2
*2. *L2 U2 L2 D B2 D U B2 U' L2 F' L B2 R U' B2 D' B' R' U'
*3. *F2 B' L' B2 D2 F L' U2 F L2 B2 L2 B2 U F2 D F2 D R2 D'
*4. *B2 R' D2 R U2 L' F2 D2 R D' B' R2 F' L' B L2 D B2 R2 F2
*5. *U2 L' B2 F2 U2 L' D2 L' U2 L' R2 D F R D2 F2 L B' L R' F2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 R D2 B2 D2 B2 L B2 L2 U2 R U' B' R B2 R F' R' U L2 U
*2. *F2 U B2 U B2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F' D R' D2 L2 F L D L U
*3. *B' D2 L2 R2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D L B L' D' R2 U' R2 U' F'
*4. *B2 D2 U' L2 U F2 U' B2 U' R2 B' L' R' B' L2 D' R2 F' R D' B
*5. *F2 L2 D2 B' D2 F' D2 U2 B2 F' U2 L B D U2 R' B' U2 B F

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U2 F' B' D2 R2 U D2 L' F R U' R2 B2 D B2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 B2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F' U' F U' R' F2 R2 F'
*3. *R' L2 F U' L' B2 R' B2 D F B2 L F2 B2 L' F2 B2 D2 R2 U2
*4. *Rw2 R' Uw' U B2 F L' B Rw2 R2 D' L2 R' B' F' U Fw' F D' Rw2 D2 L2 D' L2 Uw2 L Rw Uw' B2 F Uw U2 B2 L' Fw D2 U L' Rw R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F U' F U2 F R' U2 F' R
*3. *L2 U2 R2 L U B' L2 U' B' D2 R' B2 R' L2 U2 R U2 B2 L U2
*4. *Uw L' Rw2 F' R2 B' D2 B Uw2 Fw' F L2 Fw2 L' Rw' R D' B Fw' Uw' F Uw' Fw2 U' L2 Rw' Uw' B' F D' L2 F D2 Uw' U' R D2 Fw F2 D'
*5. *U2 Fw' Rw F' Rw' D Uw Bw' Uw Rw Bw' Fw2 U R Fw Lw B' F Lw Rw' Uw L Lw' D' U B' Bw2 Dw Bw' D2 F Uw' U Bw2 L' B' F Dw' B2 R Dw B2 R' U' Lw' U' R D Bw' U2 Lw2 Uw2 Bw' R Uw' Lw' R' F2 L2 Lw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=3,d=1 / dUdU u=4,d=3 / ddUU u=3,d=1 / UdUd u=2,d=0 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=2 / UddU
*2. *UUdd u=-2,d=-3 / dUdU u=0,d=2 / ddUU u=-3,d=-3 / UdUd u=-2,d=2 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=5 / dddU
*3. *UUdd u=3,d=-5 / dUdU u=3,d=3 / ddUU u=-3,d=4 / UdUd u=2,d=0 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=2 / dUdd
*4. *UUdd u=-1,d=-5 / dUdU u=0,d=4 / ddUU u=2,d=3 / UdUd u=1,d=-3 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=5 / Uddd
*5. *UUdd u=4,d=-2 / dUdU u=-4,d=-3 / ddUU u=6,d=-4 / UdUd u=2,d=-1 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-2 / UUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' R' L U' B' L' B r' u
*2. *R L U R' L' U L' B' l b' u
*3. *R L B' R' U L B' R l r' b
*4. *U L' R' L' U' L R' U r' u'
*5. *L B' L U' R' B L U' l r b u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(6, -1) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (-4, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (0, 2) / (4, 0)
*2. *(1, -3) / (-1, 5) / (4, -2) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 3) / (-3, 1) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, 2) / (-2, 3) /
*3. *(0, -1) / (-2, 1) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (4, -2) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (-1, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -4)
*4. *(-5, 0) / (2, -4) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (0, 1) / (0, 3) / (-5, -4) / (-2, 3) / (-2, 3)
*5. *(4, 0) / (-1, 5) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 2) / (4, 4) / (6, 0) /

*Skewb*
*1. *U D' L' R' U' L' U' R L' D' U'
*2. *L' R' D R' U L' R D U' D' U'
*3. *R' D U' R' U D U R' U' D' U'
*4. *U D' U L R' L U' D' U' D' U'
*5. *R U R U' R L D' U' R' D' U'


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 10, 2014)

2x2: (9.94), 5.7, 5.70, 6.87, (5.57) = 6.12 Pretty good 
3x3: (15.28), 18.84, 16.49, 17.46, (18.88) = 17.60 Eh... 
5x5: 2:13.65, (DNF(2:25.98)), 2:28.93, (2:10.01), 2:27.19 = 2:23.26 Pretty good except for the DNF 
6x6: (4:29.93) (5:43.86) 5:19.67 4:37.37 4:34.61 = 4:49.21 PB single and ao5


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Dec 10, 2014)

2x2 : 4.31, (5.24), 4.22, (3.94), 4.55 = 4.36
3x3 : (16.99), (11.78), 16.05, 16.00, 14.38 = 15.48
4x4 : (57.75), 56.66, (48.76), 53.18, 51.92 = 53.92
5x5 : (1:38.98), 1:48.68, (1:49.49), 1:39.15, 1:46.95 : 1:44.93
6x6 : 3:05.52, (2:45.49), 3:00.19, (3:17.91), 2:58.44 = 3:01.38
7x7 :
OH : 40.01, (50.46), 44.91, (37.68), 48.46 = 44.46
2-4 relay : 1:30.59
2-5 relay : 2:48.98
Megaminx : (2:01.56), 1:37.86, (1:32.44), 1:45.31, 1:38.04 = 1:40.40
Pyraminx : 6.29, 5.00, (3.88), 6.23, (6.72) = 5.84
Square-1 : (1:07.06), 41.69, 56.23, (35.16), 49.13 = 49.02


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 10, 2014)

2x2: 5.51, (4.48), (6.56), 5.01, 5.14 = *5.22*
3x3: (21.05), 16.99, (13.75), 19.55, 15.2 = *17.25*
4x4: 1:03.74, 1:13.76, (1:01.8), (1:19.60), 1:08.57 = *1:08.69*
5x5: 2:32.69, 2:32.51, 2:34.87, (2:23.07), (2:37.81) = *2:33.36*
6x6: 4:50.34, (4:37.23), 6:01.88, (6:04.82), 5:17.82 = *5:23.15*
2x2 Blindfolded: (DNF), (1:20.56), DNF = *1:20.56*
3x3 Blindfolded: (4:52.32), (DNF), DNF = *4:52.32 * 
Multiblindfolded: *0/2 9:08.81*
3x3 OH: (52.04), 34.83, (33.81), 42.07, 44.39 = *40.43*
3x3 Match the Scramble: 1:41.82, 1:42.67, (1:47.4), 1:25.53, (1:23.78) = *1:36.67*
3x3 Fewest Moves: *43*
2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 Relay: *1:38.22
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 Relay:* 3:50.13*
Megaminx: 3:52.53, 3:49.91, (4:16.19), 3:41.47, (3:06.01) = *3:47.97*
Pyraminx: 7.36, (9.1), (6.89), 7.29, 8.01 =* 7.55*
Square-1: 2:41.12, (DNF), 2:09.78, 2:23.58, (1:49.51) =* 2:24.83*
Skewb: 23.58, (34.32), (23.4), 24.74, 27.94 = *25.42*


Spoiler: FMC solution



FMC solution: 43 moves
2x2 F' U R L B' L D' F' D L 10
XXcross x y U' R F U' F' U' F U F' U2 10
F2L 3 R' U R U' 4
F2L 4 L' R U R' U' L 6
LL F U F' U' F' L2 B2 L' F L B2 L2 U2 13


----------



## Memphis3000 (Dec 12, 2014)

6.36,5.09,5.64,5.42,5.80=5.62
21.36,21.36,22.35,18.24,22.29=21.67


----------



## bodolawale (Dec 12, 2014)

Yup i did it.. 3x3x3..... 1:06.51, 1:02.83, 00:58.69, 00:59.95, 00:54.53.... Average of 5 = 1:00.50
I'm just learning tho.. glad i could make it in a minute XD


----------



## bullahg (Dec 12, 2014)

2x2: 4.89, 4.75, (7.85), (3.27), 5.29... PB ao5 (4.89)
3x3: 17.93, 18.17, 19.19, (17.38), (22.11)... ao5 (18.43), improving day by day since my last competition
3x3 one-handed: 35.18, 40.29, (43.12), (33.06), 33.56... PB ao5 (36.34)
Started 3x3 one handed about 3-4 months ago, I think it’s getting easier. Now to get a sub-30 single one- handed


----------



## Whizzie (Dec 13, 2014)

bodolawale said:


> Yup i did it.. 3x3x3..... 1:06.51, 1:02.83, 00:58.69, 00:59.95, 00:54.53.... Average of 5 = 1:00.50
> I'm just learning tho.. glad i could make it in a minute XD



Those are similar to my times as well, I'm new too


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 13, 2014)

*3X3X3:* 20.62 (22.27) (19.53) 20.26 20.43 = *20.44*


----------



## emolover (Dec 13, 2014)

3x3: 16.48
(19.84), 16.68, (15.12), 15.51, 17.25

This is still alive? Has it been five years yet?

It's nice to see there still be some of the older users here.


----------



## Whizzie (Dec 14, 2014)

*2x2:* 27.07, (41.93), (21.14), 36.58, 23.7 *=29.12*
*3x3:* (1:11.03), 50.56, (50.31), 50.47, 1:00.69 *=53.91*
*Pyraminx:* 34.81, 34.61, (24.58), 33.95, (37.31) *=34.45*


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 14, 2014)

*4x4x4BLD:* 11:20.69, 7:36.19, DNS
comment: Memos in 6:3x.xx, 3:3x.xx


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 15, 2014)

2x2: 7.47, 4.42, 7.49, 6.30, 4.95 = 6:24
3x3: 15.79, 16.33, 15.46, 19.56, 13.21 = 15.86
4x4: 52.65, 1:01.86, 1:07.49, 47.01, 1:00.92 = 58.48
2-4: 1:23.29
oh: 25.53, 21.25, 27.48, 30.47, 24.25 = 25.75
3bld: DNF(4:56.12), 2:57.92, DNF(4:34.56) = 2:57.92
mbld: 0/2 11:49.42
megaminx: 1:46.75, 1:41.24, 1:34.83, 1:44.34, 1:41.30 = 1:42.29

for the lels. i'm sad and lonely.

and evidently very bad at cubing


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 16, 2014)

Results week 50: congrats Iggy, Cale and qaz

*2x2x2*(34)

 3.00 Thekubare
 3.29 Iggy
 3.99 G2013
 4.06 jaysammey777
 4.14 qaz
 4.36 bacyril
 4.40 Petro Leum
 4.40 giorgi
 4.90 ichcubegern
 4.98 bullahg
 5.09 Regimaster
 5.20 hellgate250
 5.22 Cale S
 5.22 penguinz7
 5.43 thatkid
 5.52 CyanSandwich
 5.58 epride17
 5.64 CubeBird
 5.86 pokelifter
 5.99 Ordway Persyn
 6.05 Rocky0701
 6.24 JianhanC
 6.25 CAL
 6.65 alexxela
 6.76 timmthelion
 6.95 Schmidt
 7.69 LostGent
 7.79 h2f
 8.32 Mike Hughey
 8.63 lerenard
 8.79 d4m1no
 14.92 MatsBergsten
 28.91 Whizzie
 1:00.49 bodolawale
*3x3x3 *(39)

 10.08 myung97
 11.22 Petro Leum
 11.68 Thekubare
 12.28 qaz
 12.62 giorgi
 13.34 Iggy
 14.10 hellgate250
 14.25 ichcubegern
 14.34 G2013
 14.90 Regimaster
 15.48 bacyril
 15.52 CubeBird
 15.86 JianhanC
 15.88 Cale S
 16.48 emolover
 16.50 CAL
 17.16 jaysammey777
 17.19 penguinz7
 17.36 Tx789
 17.37 pokelifter
 17.60 Rocky0701
 17.75 thatkid
 18.10 CyanSandwich
 18.43 bullahg
 19.30 LostGent
 19.36 alexxela
 19.52 ComputerGuy365
 19.88 Perff
 20.44 MarcelP
 21.28 d4m1no
 21.98 Mike Hughey
 23.22 Schmidt
 25.42 Ordway Persyn
 26.88 Bubbagrub
 31.81 h2f
 32.26 timmthelion
 33.09 MatsBergsten
 53.91 Whizzie
 1:00.49 bodolawale
*4x4x4*(25)

 48.64 Iggy
 53.92 bacyril
 54.22 hellgate250
 56.70 CAL
 57.65 qaz
 58.48 JianhanC
 1:00.29 Regimaster
 1:04.64 ichcubegern
 1:04.80 Petro Leum
 1:05.11 thatkid
 1:06.08 jaysammey777
 1:08.69 penguinz7
 1:12.05 Tx789
 1:12.31 Cale S
 1:13.49 G2013
 1:15.54 d4m1no
 1:22.06 CubeBird
 1:29.41 Ordway Persyn
 1:29.69 pokelifter
 1:32.95 Schmidt
 1:33.61 CyanSandwich
 1:35.44 h2f
 1:37.46 LostGent
 1:49.51 MatsBergsten
 2:15.80 lerenard
*5x5x5*(17)

 1:22.69 hellgate250
 1:44.93 bacyril
 1:47.78 ichcubegern
 1:50.89 Iggy
 1:57.32 Regimaster
 2:01.17 qaz
 2:03.06 giorgi
 2:16.45 jaysammey777
 2:23.26 Rocky0701
 2:30.95 thatkid
 2:33.36 penguinz7
 2:36.41 d4m1no
 3:31.22 Cale S
 3:41.27 Ordway Persyn
 3:51.98 lerenard
 3:59.81 h2f
 4:12.38 LostGent
*6x6x6*(9)

 3:01.38 bacyril
 3:25.97 qaz
 3:38.50 Iggy
 4:08.36 myung97
 4:19.95 jaysammey777
 4:50.55 Rocky0701
 5:23.35 penguinz7
 8:59.38 h2f
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(1)

 5:04.55 qaz
*3x3 one handed*(24)

 15.29 Petro Leum
 20.36 myung97
 25.39 qaz
 25.50 giorgi
 25.75 JianhanC
 27.90 Iggy
 28.95 Regimaster
 29.52 thatkid
 30.39 ichcubegern
 30.40 CAL
 31.03 CubeBird
 32.10 pokelifter
 34.96 Tx789
 36.34 bullahg
 37.68 jaysammey777
 38.63 okayama
 40.43 penguinz7
 44.46 bacyril
 47.38 G2013
 53.46 Bubbagrub
 55.91 CyanSandwich
 1:05.92 d4m1no
 1:06.51 LostGent
 1:14.72 h2f
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 2:25.02 Cale S
 DNF Iggy
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(12)

 11.80 Iggy
 19.02 Cale S
 26.30 qaz
 27.59 G2013
 29.31 Mike Hughey
 33.82 MatsBergsten
 48.97 epride17
 52.02 d4m1no
 1:08.29 h2f
 1:14.62 pokelifter
 1:20.56 penguinz7
 DNF jaysammey777
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(14)

 39.90 Iggy
 47.61 Cale S
 47.66 Sessinator
 1:00.23 qaz
 1:37.19 MatsBergsten
 1:39.22 thatkid
 1:41.89 Mike Hughey
 2:14.52 G2013
 2:57.92 JianhanC
 3:15.35 cuber8208
 3:44.04 ichcubegern
 4:52.32 penguinz7
 4:59.27 d4m1no
 5:17.31 h2f
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 3:10.87 Iggy
 4:16.79 Cale S
 7:30.61 thatkid
 7:36.19 cmhardw
30:58.41 h2f
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

 9:04.50 Cale S
13:23.94 MatsBergsten
 DNF h2f
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF Cale S
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

19/25 (60:00)  CyanSandwich
3/3 ( 3:42)  Cale S
3/3 (29:05)  h2f
1/2 ( 9:32)  G2013
0/2 ( 9:08)  penguinz7
0/2 (11:49)  JianhanC
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 42.01 qaz
 44.89 Cale S
 48.76 jaysammey777
 51.52 Iggy
 1:01.81 G2013
 1:36.67 penguinz7
*2-3-4 Relay*(11)

 55.74 Iggy
 1:23.29 JianhanC
 1:23.41 jaysammey777
 1:30.59 bacyril
 1:33.00 d4m1no
 1:38.22 penguinz7
 1:45.12 CubeBird
 1:51.97 thatkid
 1:52.20 Cale S
 2:07.58 h2f
 2:14.96 Ordway Persyn
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(10)

 2:48.98 bacyril
 3:10.46 Iggy
 3:20.64 jaysammey777
 3:23.48 Regimaster
 3:49.00 d4m1no
 3:50.13 penguinz7
 3:56.88 thatkid
 4:21.70 Cale S
 5:29.59 Ordway Persyn
 6:57.46 h2f
*Skewb*(15)

 4.85 CAL
 5.79 daryl
 7.33 qaz
 7.34 Cale S
 8.06 Tx789
 9.89 Iggy
 11.03 giorgi
 13.07 epride17
 15.60 ichcubegern
 19.09 LostGent
 19.94 Schmidt
 21.55 CubeBird
 22.25 G2013
 25.42 penguinz7
 45.95 Ordway Persyn
*Clock*(6)

 7.74 qaz
 8.22 Perff
 12.63 giorgi
 19.80 Schmidt
 1:44.12 h2f
 DNF Iggy
*Pyraminx*(16)

 5.06 Iggy
 5.84 bacyril
 5.87 Regimaster
 6.96 ichcubegern
 7.55 penguinz7
 7.72 Cale S
 7.81 qaz
 8.51 giorgi
 9.61 jaysammey777
 11.90 Schmidt
 12.14 CubeBird
 14.17 CyanSandwich
 15.87 LostGent
 21.43 Ordway Persyn
 28.43 h2f
 34.46 Whizzie
*Megaminx*(7)

 1:15.88 myung97
 1:20.91 Iggy
 1:40.40 bacyril
 1:42.29 JianhanC
 2:37.92 Cale S
 3:47.97 penguinz7
 DNF qaz
*Square-1*(8)

 13.68 obatake
 19.42 Iggy
 33.08 Cale S
 49.02 bacyril
 1:16.56 CyanSandwich
 2:24.83 penguinz7
 DNF ichcubegern
 DNF qaz
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(8)

23 devaka
25 guusrs
31 okayama
35 Cale S
43 penguinz7
47 Tx789
53 lerenard
62 h2f

*Contest results*

293 Iggy
245 Cale S
244 qaz
196 bacyril
187 penguinz7
162 jaysammey777
162 ichcubegern
148 Regimaster
137 G2013
135 thatkid
135 giorgi
132 JianhanC
132 CyanSandwich
120 Petro Leum
117 h2f
110 hellgate250
102 CAL
101 CubeBird
92 myung97
84 d4m1no
82 Tx789
76 Thekubare
75 pokelifter
68 MatsBergsten
63 Ordway Persyn
62 Rocky0701
61 bullahg
60 LostGent
52 Schmidt
44 Mike Hughey
38 epride17
32 lerenard
30 alexxela
29 okayama
28 emolover
22 Perff
19 timmthelion
18 devaka
18 Bubbagrub
17 guusrs
17 Sessinator
16 ComputerGuy365
15 daryl
14 MarcelP
12 Whizzie
12 obatake
10 cmhardw
10 cuber8208
7 bodolawale


----------



## Sir E Brum (Dec 19, 2014)

*3x3: *(20.14) 12.50 (12.41) 16.77 14.45 = *14.57*
Insane solves.


----------

